# Radeon 9800 video unabhänig vom 1. Bildschirm auf dem 2. darstellen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
hab eine Radeon Asus 9800 xt und bekomme es einfach nicht hin die Karte bei der Wiedergabe von Videomaterial dahin zu bekommen das wenn ich das Videofenster auf den 2. Bildschirm schiebe und auf Fullscreen einstelle das auf dem 1. nichts von dem Video angezeigt wird.
Benutze den neusten Catalyst Treiber von ATI.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tobias K. (4. Januar 2006)

moin


Hast du die Einstellung auf "Dualview" oder wird das Bild auf den 2. Bildschirm erweitert?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Januar 2006)

Also ich hab meinen Desktop auf den 2. Bildschirm erweitert.


----------



## Tobias K. (4. Januar 2006)

moin


Ich weiuss nciht was ist wenn ich meinen erweitere, aber bei Dualview hab ich das Problem nicht.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Januar 2006)

Und worin unterscheidet sich der Dualview zu dem erweiterten Desktop?


----------

